# Westward Ho!



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

An independent standard-gauge line with no direct connection into the wider network. ....... The first section of the line was completed in 1901, the full line finished in 1908. All of the track and rolling stock were requisitioned during the war and the railway closed in 1917. The materials never saw active service! ........

http://rogerfarnworth.com/2019/06/04/bideford-westward-ho-and-appledore-railway-part-1-railfile


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

I have been intending to follow up my first article about this line (http://rogerfarnworth.com/2019/06/04/bideford-westward-ho-and-appledore-railway-part-1-railfile) with a second one. It has taken me sometime to complete it. This next article covers the line from Bideford to Westward Ho!

http://rogerfarnworth.com/2019/11/30/bideford-westward-ho-and-appledore-railway-part-2


----------



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks for posting this is fascinating! 

I was born in Bideford and although we moved away when I was 4 we went back to the area for many years on holidays. I wasn't aware there was ever a train in Bideford west of the river. I only knew about the pre-Beeching line from Bideford-East-The-Water to Barnstaple. I will have to give this a thorough reread.

Dave Nixon


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

No problems 'nxn', I enjoy doing this research. I still have a third part to complete but other things in the pipeline first.
Best wishes
Roger


----------



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

Google maps clearly still shows the line of the route where it meets the ocean and runs along the cliffs - must have been a spectacular ride. Google maps link:

https://tinyurl.com/rovc5rg

I have been looking for a short route to use to be my first simulator route and I think I may have a go at creating this in a simulator probably either Open Rails or Trainz.

Dave Nixon


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

A final article from me which covers the remaining length of the line - the length from Westward Ho! to Appledore.

http://rogerfarnworth.com/2020/03/21/bideford-westward-ho-and-appledore-railway-part-3


----------

